# FB live using Mobile



## Prestonode (Mar 24, 2019)

Here is what I am trying to do, but no idea how to do this.

I am using my mobile phone to broadcast to our FB page, However, I want to use OBS to be able to bring in this feed direct from the phone to OBS.
I have seen posts where you get the Smtp URL and the stream key. But that only allows me to go thru the computer. I tried the Sreamlabs app but that does not work either plus it asks for a game that I am playing. Not playing any game, I can choose one but it does not work with the phone due to the secure RMTP that Facebook has and it does not give me the power of OBS.

Is there a way to broadcast using the FB app to go live and then bring that into OBS so I can have some of the fancier text and graphics applied to this stream?

The challenge we have is using just OBS to broadcast by itself can be an issue when the electricity goes down and the generator does not kick into power the internet. We do not have a regular camera, just cell phones.

Thanks in advance.

PS. Another thing we are working on is how do we bring Audio from the soundboard from the cell phone to the broadcast so the quality is better than just going thru the mobile phone. We are attempting to broadcast our services for church and other events.

Note: The quickest upload speed I have been able to achieve has been 5 MB so I know this is a challenge. Even with the Mobile plan that I buy which is 2 Gig of space with about 5 MB upload speeds.


----------

